# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  kiếm tiền trên máy tính của bạn nè!

## arthome2015

kiếm tiền nhanh chóng với cashfiesta (có cả chương trình hack để kiếm tiền nhanh và dễ dàng hơn) miêu tả: kiếm tiền thật 100% trên mạng! (ban huong dan chi tiet nhat) đây là trang kiếm tiền đáng tin nhất hiện nay. bằng chứng nhận tiền dưới đây có nhiều người kêu là tự tạo ra,thật quá nực cười.ai... 
kiếm tiền nhanh chóng với cashfiesta (có cả chương trình hack để kiếm tiền nhanh và dễ dàng hơn) 
miêu tả: 
kiếm tiền thật 100% trên mạng! (ban huong dan chi tiet nhat) 
đây là trang kiếm tiền đáng tin nhất hiện nay. bằng chứng nhận tiền dưới đây có nhiều người kêu là tự tạo ra,thật quá nực cười.ai lại mất công để tự đi làm 1 điều gì phi thực tế.hãy tham gia cùng tôi kiếm tiền nhé.thật tuyệt vời khi vừa chơi game vừa kiếm được tiền, vừa lướt web vừa kiếm được tiền. 

sau khi đã bỏ nhiều công sức để nghiên cứu và tìm hiểu về cashfiesta thì mình khẳng định đây là chuyện hoàn toàn có thật 100%,các bạn mình còn lập 1 nhóm làm về cái này và đây là bằng chứng cụ thể để chứng minh điều đó: 
+ bằng chứng cashfiesta đã chi trả cho các thành viên ở việt nam và nhiều nước trên thế giới trong nhiều năm qua: bạn hãy bấm vào http://www.cashfiesta.com
+cụ thể hơn nè link:http://www.cashfiesta.com/?checks_infocenter
+ bằng chứng mới nhất mà cashfiesta đã chi trả cho 1 thành viên ở tp hcm: bạn hãy xem trong phần " bằng chứng " ở ngoài menu. http://img412.imageshack.us/i/imagere2.jpg/

​* vậy tại sao cashfiesta lại trả tiền cho mình? tiền ở đâu cashfiesta trả cho mình? 
=> cashfiesta trả tiền cho mình vì mình chấp nhận cho chương trình cashfiesta để một góc quảng cáo trên màn hình máy tính của mình mỗi khi mình lên internet. trên góc quảng cáo này sẽ thấy các mẫu quảng cáo của các công ty, các ******, các cửa hàng và chính các công ty này sẽ trả tiền để được quảng cáo trên cashfiesta, còn cashfiesta trả tiền cho mình để mình xem các quảng cáo đó. mình thấy cách kiếm tiền này cũng thú vị và muốn giới thiệu chương trình này để mọi người kiếm tiền chung với mình. cũng thú thật là nếu các bạn tham gia chung thì mình cũng được lợi rất nhiều, tại sao mà mình được lợi thì các bạn đọc ở dưới sẽ hiểu rõ. mình cũng nói trước với các bạn là cách kiếm tiền này tuy dễ nhưng thật cũng không quá dễ dàng mà đòi hỏi các bạn phải kiên nhẫn, người ta không tự nhiên trả tiền cho mình phải không các bạn, để có được thu nhập 100-1000 usd thì các bạn cũng phải tích cực và kiên nhẫn. còn bạn nào muốn không làm gì hết mà tiền cứ chảy vào túi thì mình nghĩ trời cũng không giúp được. 
* có 2 cách để kiếm tiền khi sử dụng chương trình này: 
- cách 1 là bạn tự sử dụng một mình và được trả tiền sử dụng. 
- cách 2 là giới thiệu người khác sử dụng chương trình và hưởng thêm hoa hồng. 
bạn phải kết hợp cả 2 cách để kiếm tiền hiệu quả nhất. 
chương trình cashfiesta sẽ trả cho các bạn mỗi giờ sử dụng internet khoảng cao nhất 15.000đ. thực ra phần tiền khi chúng ta sử dụng trực tiếp các chương trình này không cao, chỉ được vài chục usd một tháng, nhưng phần tiền huê hồng khi giới thiệu người khác rất hấp dẫn. 


hiện tại theo mình biết chính xác thì cashfiesta trả cho trung bình cho tất cả các thành viên trên khắp thế giới mỗi người khoảng 90 usd/tháng. rất nhiều người đã tạo cho mình được thu nhập khoảng 500-600 usd/tháng nhờ tiền huê hồng chỉ riêng với chương trình cashfiesta. 
chương trình này thanh toán tiền mặt bằng cách gửi séc(check) tới tận nhà. 
cashfiesta chịu trả tiền cho các bạn như vậy thì tại sao vẫn có ít người sử dụng? vì ở việt nam phần lớn không biết đến các chương trình này cũng như chưa tin tưởng,họ nghĩ là nó ko trả tiền cho mình và cứ kêu là trang scam.,chỉ vì họ ko đủ kiên nhẫn chỉ muốn kiếm được tiền ngay mà ko phải bỏ công sức>>>thật quá sai lầm.. nếu bạn là những người đi đầu sẽ có nhiều cơ hội giới thiệu đến người khác chưa biết và khi bạn giới thiệu được nhiều người thì bạn đã tạo được cho mình một hệ thống kiếm tiền cho riêng bạn để khỏi lo về việc cạn túi vì nếu thất nghiệp cũng có cashfiesta ''chu cấp'' cho bạn hàng tháng .hãy tạo cho mình một hệ thống tự động kiếm tiền, các bạn ơi nhanh lên nhé! mình sẽ hướng dẫn cho các bạn một cách chi tiết, nhớ làm từng bước đúng như mình hướng dẫn thì sẽ sử dụng được một cách chính xác và hoàn hảo để tránh trường hợp nhầm lẫn nhé,nhớ đừng đăng kí nhiều tài khoản để kiếm tiền cùng 1 lúc nhé,rất dễ bị fake ip đó, đây là kinh nghiệm của mình. 

bạn là sinh viên hay là học sinh. bạn đang cần tiền ? bạn muốn kiếm trên 50 usd mỗi tháng trên internet ? 

bạn có cần tiền không? bạn có muốn thêm một khoản thu nhập kha khá nữa không? hãy tự kiếm thêm trên 50usd mỗi tháng trên internet.. tôi biết chắc các bạn sẽ không tin bởi làm gì mà dễ dàng thế và còn có thể bị “dụ khị” nữa chứ ? 

nhưng các bạn hãy tin tôi, bởi tôi vốn chẳng dễ tin vào điều gì - chỉ tin vào những gì mà mình có thể làm và trải nghiệm được và hơn hết tôi đã từng bị “lừa đẹp” nữa. bởi vậy tôi căm ghét những trò lừa đảo và sẽ không bao giờ tiếp tay cho bọn tội phạm đó cả: “vừa hại người lại hại luôn cả mình”. 

bạn là sinh viên hay là học sinh. bạn đang cần tiền ? bạn muốn kiếm trên 50 usd mỗi tháng trên internet ? 

tôi biết chắc là các bạn sẽ không tin tưởng lắm bởi vì làm gì có chuyện kiếm được tiền dễ dàng đến thế. chắc các bạn nghĩ chỉ toàn là trò lừa đảo cả thôi.tuy nhiên hãy tin tôi đi, tôi vốn không tin cái gì-chỉ tin những gì chính mình đã trải nghiệm. và những người bạn của tôi cũng đã từng bị lừa (do không chọn đúng công ty có uy tín đảm bảo). rồi nên tôi đã có kinh nghiệm, và tôi chẳng dại gì tiếp tay cho bạn lừa đảo cả. 

thật phí hơi phải không ? tôi xin bảo đảm đây không phải là trò lừa đảo. nguyên tắc của công ty mà tôi giới thiệu là sẽ dùng một phần màn hình máy tính của bạn để quảng cáo khi bạn nối mạng, ngược lại công ty sẽ trả cho bạn tiền vì bạn đã xem quảng cáo của họ (chính công ty cũng được tiền vì đã đăng quảng cáo cho các cá nhân hay các công ty khác). rất dễ hiểu phải không nào ? 

thật ra có rất nhiều chương trình kiếm tiền khác giống như casfiesta nhưng vẫn có nhiều bất cập đối với người việt nam ta : 

các chương trình đó thanh toán rất lâu (khoảng 1 tháng từ khi bạn yêu cầu , còn casfiesta chỉ mất 10 ngày). thủ tục thanh toán của các công ty đó rất phức tạp, thường bằng thẻ tín dụng chứ không bằng sec như của casfiesta (bạn chỉ cần cầm sec và cmnd ra nhà bank là có thể đổi được tiền). bạn sẽ mất nhiều thời gian để đọc thư trong khi đó casfiesta chỉ có thanh quảng cáo ở 1 phần bên trên màn hình máy tính và bạn cũng chỉ việc ngồi nhìn số điểm của mình tăng liên tục (trong khi đó bạn vẫn có thể chat chit hoặc giới thiệu cho bạn bè biết về trang web này). và có 1 điểm quan trọng nữa là bạn không chịu đọc thư hay đọc sai thư rất hay bị xóa tài khoản (vậy là công cốc)... 

cho nên tôi thấy casfiesta rất phù hợp với người việt nam. gần đây các công ty của việt nam cũng bắt đầu triển khai chiến dịch này nhưng vẫn chỉ là đọc thư và thu nhập không cao vì mới thành lập, chi phí lại thấp. thật là dễ để có được trên 50 usd mỗi tháng (là số điểm tối thiểu mà công ty yêu cầu có thể rút được tiền). tránh tình trạng gừi nhiều lấn 1 số tiền không lớn lắm, nó sẽ gửi sec qua địa chỉ nhà bạn). nếu bạn nối mạng internet (ở dịch vụ hay tại nhà đều được). 

bạn không tin hãy thử 1 lần đi, cũng chẳng mất gì mà. tôi sẽ chỉ cho bạn tất cả. để có thể kiếm được trên 50 usd mỗi tháng bạn hãy làm theo các bước sau : 

bước 1: hướng dẫn đăng ký cashfiesta 

đăng kí: 
trước tiên bạn hãy vào link ( coppy liên kết dưới vào thanh địa chỉ “address” , nhớ là mở thêm một internet explore khác để vào liên kết mới ,và giữ lại trang này để xem hướng dẫn tiếp )

http://www.cashfiesta.com/php/join.php?ref=tinhwrl 
sau khi click vào liên kết trên, bạn sẽ thấy xuất hiện 1 bảng đăng ký, gồm các mục sau : 
-login : gõ vào tên đăng nhập (bạn tự chọn), vd của tôi là:tinhwrl (ít nhất là 3 kí tự). 
bạn chú ý có phân biệt chữ thường và chữ in hoa đó nha, tốt nhất là bạn nên đặt account bằng chữ thường cho dễ nhớ đi nha. ( nhớ là toàn bộ không gõ dấu tiếng việt ) 
-password : gõ vào mật mã password, ít nhất là 4 kí tự. 
-verify password : gõ lại mật mã password. 
-first name : gõ vào họ và tên đệm của bạn. 
-last name : gõ vào tên của bạn. 
-street address : gõ vào địa chỉ nhà của bạn, quan trọng đó, (gồm số nhà, tên đường, phường và quận. nhưng lưu ý là không gõ được tiếng việt có dấu, nhưng nhớ là phải gõ đúng địa chỉ nhà bạn.nếu bạn ở nông thôn thì địa chỉ có dạng:"tên thôn-tên xã-tên huyện-tên tỉnh".nếu bạn gõ sai thì séc chuyển tiền không đến nhà bạn đó) 
city : gõ vào tên thành phố/tỉnh bạn đang sinh sống. 
zip/postal code: gõ vào mã bưu cục ( mã bưu điện). cái này rất quan trọng nha, chứ không phải bạn muốn gõ đại đâu nha.. bạn xem bảng mã bưu cục sau : http://danhba.vdc.com.vn/tracuu/danhba/mavungdt.asp

nó nằm ở cột ngoài cùng tên là “mã bưu chính”, nè mã bưu chính ( mã bưu cục, mã bưu điện ) khác với mã vùng điện thoại của các tỉnh thành đó nha. vd: ở tphcm được ghi là 70 vậy tôi điền vào là : 70000 (hãy thêm 3 số 0 vào cho đủ 5 số nhé), hay ở hưng yên là 39000. cái này rất quan trọng nhớ ghi cho đủ ! 
state : ghi tên tỉnh của bạn. 
province : ghi tên tỉnh của bạn. 
country : vietnam. 
e-mail address : địa chỉ email của bạn. 
verify e-mail address : gõ lại địa chỉ email. 
age : tuổi của bạn. 
gender : (giới tính) : male (nam); female (nữ). 
referred by : account của người giới thiệu, nếu không có account nào giới thiệu bạn vui lòng đánh account của tôi vào : tinhwrl ( chú ý : ban phai nhap dung account cua nguoi gioi thieu do nha. sau này bạn giới thiệu ai tiếp thì bạn sẽ sửa: tinhwrl bằng account mới của bạn đó ) 
education : (trình độ văn hóa) 
annual household income : thu nhập của bạn tùy chọn. 
please tell us why you use internet : hãy đánh dấu tất cả 
what do you search for or buy online: hãy đánh dấu tất cả 
preferred check size : hãy chọn 50$, (là số tiền cashfiesta sẽ thanh toán cho bạn khi bạn đạt được). bạn không nên chọn nhiều hơn nha, nghĩa là sau 1 tháng, nếu bạn được 50$ thì họ sẽ chuyển 1 tờ séc 48$ cho bạn, do trừ đi 2$ phí chuyển tiền ) 
reffered by: ban điền vào là "tinhwrl" 
đánh dấu vào ô “i have read and understand the member agreement”. 

nhấn" submit registration "để hoàn việc đăng ký. 

thành công sẽ hiện lên chữ congratulation. 

nếu vẫn chưa được thì bạn phải kiểm tra kỹ lại, thấy chỗ nào báo chữ màu đỏ là bị sai phải sửa lại. 

(còn nhấn clear form để xóa hết thông tin đã khai bên trên để đăng ký lại đó ) 

bước 2: hướng dẫn cài đặt chương trình cashfiesta . 

sau khi đã đăng kí xong, bạn hãy click vào liên kết sau (nếu không click được thì bạn hãy copy liên kết như trên) để download về máy của bạn một chương trình nhỏ(600 kb). 

http://www.cashfiesta.com/php/download.php 
sau khi đã download về máy xong, bạn hãy chạy file này (bằng cách nhấn open). intall vào máy bằng cách ấn "i agree", rồi 'next", "intall", đến "next" và" finish" .sau khi đã cài đặt xong sẽ có 1 bảng hiện ra yêu cầu bạn nhập vào user và password mà bạn đã đăng kí lúc nãy, và nhấn "ok "để bắt đầu kiếm tiền. khi đó bạn sẽ thấy phí bên trên desktop (màn hình) của bạn có một banner. và như vậy là bạn đã bắt đầu kiếm tiền rồi đấy. 

* chú ý : khi chạy chương trình, nếu chương trình báo lỗi bạn hãy khởi động lại (vì nó không liên lạc được với máy chủ), khoảng một vài lần là được. 

bước 3: hướng dẫn cách sử dụng chương trình 

bạn phải luôn chú ý bên trái thanh quảng cáo (banner) có một thằng bé mặc quần xanh, đội nón đang ngồi (tại nó mập quá), bạn rê chuột vào nó thì nó sẽ đứng dậy và bước đi tại chỗ, khi đó ở ô (current month point) kế bên điểm của bạn sẽ tăng lên, một giờ tăng khoảng 600 điểm, cứ 1000 điểm quy đổi được tối đa là 1,666 usd. 

lưu ý thằng bé cứ khoảng 5 phút lại ngồi xuống hoặc chạy ra giữa màn hình, bạn phải kéo nó về chỗ cũ và nó phải bước đều thì điểm của bạn mới tiếp tục tăng. lúc này bạn có thể sử dụng internet bình thường, chỉ thỉnh thoảng phải canh chừng, đừng để thằng bé ngủ gục. 

*** song tôi mới tìm được chương trình hack -->> chỉ cần chạy hack thì bạn cứ ung dung làm việc mà ko cần canh chừng thàng cu con nữa. bạn chỉ cần vào link sau 
http://downloads.ziddu.com/downloadfiles/1348066/autoruneasymoney.rar
http://downloads.ziddu.com/downloadfiles/1348061/en.zip. chạy đồng thời hai cái để được hiệu quả tốt nhất
bấm vào english version 7.0 để dowload về một phần mềm, giải nén ra một folder, nhắp đúp vào “ $ “ một cái bảng màu xanh xuất hiện, bạn hãy bấm vào nút taskmaster, thấy nó bắt đầu nhảy số 1,2,3... là ok rồi, bạn tiếp tục bấm vào hide để giấu cái bảng đó đi, phần mềm này chạy cũng khá lâu (bản chưa register chạy liên tục được 45 phút), khi nó ko chạy nữa thì bạn chỉ việc kích hoạt lại là ok. giờ thì bạn có thể vô tư chơi games hay làm bất cứ việc gì khác trên máy. 

và đặc biệt chương trình này không ảnh hưởng đến tốc độ internet của bạn. 

bạn để ý đến chú nhóc ở góc trái trên thanh quảng cáo. nếu nó đang đi tới có nghĩa là số điểm của bạn đang tăng lên (theo dõi trong khung casfiesta points ở bên cạnh) 

* ô số thứ nhất (casfiesta points) : ghi số điểm mà bạn kiếm được. 
* ô số thứ 2 (referrals) : là số người mà bạn giới thiệu được. 
* points from referrals : đây là số điểm mà các thành viên mang lại cho bạn (1 kiểu kiếm tiền dây chuyền mà không cần phải click nát chuột mà vẫn được hưởng tiền hoa hồng nhờ việc giới thiệu tới nhiều người). ví dụ : tôi là người giới thiệu cho bạn (< 3 người như bạn, đó là “hoa hống cấp 1”). và bạn đang kiếm được 1000 điểm thì tôi sẽ có hoa hồng là : 1000*15%=150 điểm. 

lưu ý: trang này là loại manual surf, có nghĩa là bạn phải close, thoát tắt fiesta trước tắt máy , nếu bạn không tắt fiesta trước khi nghỉ thì buổi kiếm tiền đó sẽ không được tính đó. sau đó bạn mới có thể disconnect được. trình tự thực hiện như sau: bấm vào nút close ở góc trên bên phải của chương trình, nó sẽ tự động update, sau đó bạn bấm ok là xong. 

lúc mới đầu sử dụng, cashfiesta sẽ trả bạn phí rất thấp theo 6 bậc, để có thể đạt được mức tính tiền cao nhất là 1,666 usd bạn phải trở thành thành viên của goldclub ( bậc cao nhất). 

*bảng hoa hồng : 
3-> 9 người 7% (hoa hồng cấp 2) 
9 ->27 người 5% (hoa hồng cấp 3) 
27-> 81 người 4% (hoa hồng cấp 4) 
81 ->243 người 3% (hoa hồng cấp 5) 
243 ->729 người 2% (hoa hồng cấp 6) 
729 ->2187 người 1% (hoa hồng cấp 7) 
2187 ->6561 1 % (hoa hồng cấp cool) 
có 8 cấp đó, rất hấp dẫn !!! 

* bonus point : chính là số diểm thưởng của công ty cho bạn. nếu bạn kiếm được : 
2,000->4,999 : bạn được thưởng 1000 điểm. 
5,000->9,999 : bạn được thưởng 2000 điểm. 
10,000->19,999 : bạn được thưởng 4000 điểm. 
20,000->29,999 : bạn được thưởng 6000 điểm. 
>30000 : bạn được thưởng 7000 điểm. 

* nếu bạn nhập vào mà vẫn chưa thấy nó chạy thì hãy đợi thêm một chút hoặc khởi động lại chương trình cashfiesta. 

* cách đổi điểm ra usd: (ở cấp 6) 

600 điểm (points) = 1 usd 

1000 điểm (points) = 1,666 usd 

nếu bạn kiếm giỏi, 1 giờ bạn có thể kiếm được 600 điểm, còn trung bình là 400 - 500 điểm/giờ. 

như vậy, nghĩa là mỗi ngày bạn lên mạng 2 giờ thì một tháng bạn sẽ có được 50 usd. còn giả sử nếu trong tháng đó bạn chưa kiếm đủ 30.000 điểm (50 usd) thì số điểm của bạn sẽ được cộng vào tháng kế tiếp. công ty sẽ gửi tiền cho bạn hàng tháng bằng cheque (sec), bạn sẽ ra ngân hảng để nhận cùng với cmnd của bạn. mỗi khi lên mạng, muốn login để kiếm tiền. 

có phải cashfiesta sẽ trả tôi 1,666 usd cho 1000 điểm không ? 

đúng với điều kiện bạn phải là thành viên của câu lạc bộv vàng gold club của cashfiesta. khi bạn chưa là thành viên của gold club thì cashfiesta sẽ trả tiền cho bạn theo 6 cấp tùy vào số đăng ký đặc biệt ( special offer ) mà bạn đạt được, các special offer này để chứng tỏ bạn có tham gia và quan tâm tới cashfiesta. 

làm cách nào tôi đặt được các special offer? 

rất đơn giản, bạn vào trang chủ http://www.cashfiesta.com, đăng nhập vào account của mình, nhấn chuột vào phần special offer, bạn sẽ thấy rất nhiều ô quảng cáo nhỏ ở trong trang web, hãy lựa các special offer cho phép đăng ký free và trên toàn thế giới world, bạn chỉ cần nhấn chuột vào đó , một trang web khác sẽ mở lên, bạn vào đó và đăng ký thành viên của trang web đó thì coi như bạn đã có được 1 special offer. 

( lưu ý là khi đăng ký bạn phải đăng nhập vào http://www.cashfiesta.com và khai báo địa chỉ email giống như đã khai báo email với cashfiesta ). ( những special offer này đăng ký rất dẽ dàng). 

tôi đã đăng ký special offer làm sao biết mình có được bao nhiêu cái ? 

bạn có thể vào trong account của mình nhấn vào phần special offer done , nhưng lưu ý kể từ khi bạn đăng nhập khoảng từ 2 đến 4 tuần sau cashfiesta mới kiểm tra được và xác nhận các special offer của mình, và đó cũng là lý do tại sao cashfiesta thanh toán cho chúng ta trong vòng 30 ngày kể từ khi đạt được 50$. 

làm sao để trở thành thành viên của gold club (gold club member) ? 
muốn trở thành thành viên của gold club bạn phải có được 3 điều kiện sau: 

-đăng ký được 6 special offer , 
-kiếm được 10.000 điểm thưởng từ các special offer 
-và đạt được 133 gold club points ( gps ) 

làm sao kiếm được gps ? 

mỗi ngày bạn sử dụng cashfiesta khoảng 30 phút sẽ được 1 gps, mỗi ngày nếu các thành viên của bạn sử dụng cashfiesta và đêm lại cho bạn 100 points thì bạn được thêm 1 gps, ngoài ra cuối tháng cashfiesta sẽ cộng cho bạn tối đa 15 gps dựa vào số thành viên mới do bạn giới thiệu, cashfiesta sẽ cộng thêm 15 gps cho bạn dựa vào tổng thời gian. 

các thành viên của mình sử dụng cashfiesta. trung bình 1 thành viên sẽ có thể kiếm được nhiều nhất là 77 gps.( như vậy nếu như bạn sử dụng khoảng 2 tháng thì đã có thể vào được gold club member ). dẽ quá phải không các bạn ? 
+ nếu bạn có net tại nhà bạn chỉ cần double click vào biểu tượng $ trên desktop, hoặc chạy lại file casfiesta.exe (mà bạn đã save).. 

+ nếu bạn ở ngoài dịch vụ, bạn phải vào lại trang web của công ty : 

http://www.cashfiesta.com để đăng nhập. 

sau đó, “nhìn bên phải” bạn sẽ thấy chữ “download fiestabar”. bạn hãy click vào đó. sau bạn nhấn vào “download”, để kiếm tiền. 

đây là cách giới thiệu của bạn : 

vd : tên đăng nhập của tôi là “tinhwrl” thì địa chỉ của tôi sẽ là : 
http://www.cashfiesta.com/php/join.php?ref=tinhwrl
sau khi đăng kí xong bạn sẽ có địa chỉ mới là : 
http://www.cashfiesta.com/php/join.php?ref="tên đăng nhập của bạn” 
bạn hãy giới thiệu nhiều người đăng kí ở địa chỉ đó của bạn, bạn sẽ có cơ hội được hưởng nhiều tiền lắm đấy (đây là cách kiếm tiền chủ yếu) . 

hãy copy bài viết này (nhớ là phải thay hết chỗ nào có "tinhwrl" thì hãy thay bằng tên đăng kí của bạn). sau đó gửi bài lên diễn đàn các website bạn biết và gửi thư cho các bạn của bạn, nói chung làm thế nào để càng nhiều người biết càng tốt. 


hãy cố gắng lên và quảng bá cho chính mình đi nào !!! 
chúc bạn sẽ thành công với công việc này. 

+ bạn chưa có lời giới thiệu cho riêng mình ? hãy làm theo tôi ! bạn hãy mở hộp thư của mình ra và sau đó viết một bức thư có nội dung là.... “tất cả nội dung ở bên trên” copy và paste vào nội dung cần viết ! sau đó gửi vào chính hộp thư của bạn => bạn đã có lời giới thiệu của riêng mình rồi (nhớ là sửa hết chữ "tinhwrl" bằng tên đăng nhập của bạn nha). 
 *đó là tất cả những gì bạn cần phải làm, chỉ cần kiên nhẫn và đầu tư một chút thời gian, hãy cho chương trình này 1 ít thời gian nữa, rồi bạn sẽ thấy hiệu quả. hãy khởi động cashfiesta ngay khi bạn lên mạng. nếu bạn không muốn phát triển mạng lưới cho riêng mình thì tối thiểu cashfiesta cũng có thể thanh toán tiền internet cho bạn, hãy tin ở điều đó.*

----------


## PhamQuangVinh

minh ko down dc 2 bản crack bạn ơi ,cái dụ thằng nhỏ đi chơi ấy

----------


## trqdzung

mà bạn ơi làm sao có thể nhận được tiền
mà bạn đã nhận được chưa
nếu nhận được rồi thì nhận như thế nào?

----------


## sccom123

trời ơi! cái này khỏi cần đọc thì cũng biết là lừa đảo rồi!
@chutieu19
@luongtuananhhaui
hai bác hỏi chi nửa cho mệt; hai bác coi chừng rước vai rết vô máy tính đó nhe!

----------


## TruongTamPhong

ai cho hỏi những gì trên đó là làm được thật ko vậy?cho hỏi đã có ai thử làm chưa? cho mình biết ý kiến với. . .

----------


## cushinthang

nghe cũng rất thú vị! chỉ là ko biết có đáng tin hay ko nữa!. . .

----------


## hovafa

kiếm tiền trên mạng là một đề tài rất sôi nổi trên internet. thành công thì ít nghe nói, còn không thành công thì rất nhiều, do phần lớn chỉ là trò lừa gạt thôi. tham gia vào chỉ tốn thời gian, nếu có nhận được tiền thì chẳng bù bao nhiêu với công sức bỏ ra, việc thanh toán rắc rối. nếu là dân pro thì cũng có thể là cách kiếm tiền hay, còn đối với dân ít kinh nghiệm thì đừng nên tham gia.

----------


## hardest

những cách kiếm tiền trên mạng kiểu này phần lớn là lừa đảo hok ak..có thể ko kiếm được tiền mà còn rước họa vô máy tính mình nữa đó!!!

----------


## danlongthanh

các bạn không tin thì cứ tham gia đi rồi biến; sẽ rất phiền toái; rướt họa vô thân thôi; các bạn đừng mơ mộng hảo huyền; muốn có tiền thì bỏ công ra tìm một công việc gì đó vừa sức mình; đừng bao giờ tham gia mấy cái trò ảo. đó là lời khuyên của mình, các bạn không nghe thì tùy! tớ mà là admin thì tớ không bao giờ cho post những bài có nội dung liên quan tới kiếm tiền trên mạng đâu; cũng may tớ không phải là admin nên những tên lừa đảo còn đất vụng võ trên diễn đàn ta.

----------


## chimoiminhem

cái này thì không thể nào mà biết được trước khi chưa thử.cũng có nhìu khi vẫn là 1 trò kiếm tiền đó nhưng có người kiếm dc có người không kiếm dc
mọi thứ không thể nói trước khi chưa thử các bạn ạ!

----------


## viettopcare

dạng này diễn đàn không hoan nghênh, nên các mod gặp dạng này có thề xóa, trừ bài của mod, smod và admin

----------

